# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Διαφορά μικρά psu

## mikemtb

Χαρίζονται διαφορά μικρά τροφοδοτικά
Όλα μπαίνουν 220volt
Παραλαβή από τον χώρο μου 


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Άλλα 3


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Up

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gms

Φιλε θα με ενδιεφεραν τα 9 V σου στελνω πμ

----------

mikemtb (27-01-19)

----------

